# Folding Bike Measurment



## tjsc1 (31 Dec 2011)

H All
Could someone help me out with the measurements of the folding bike!!
Used to own a Specialized Sirrus (small frame), which my daughter has now got, but not too sure about the folding bikes, do they have frame sizes?.
I am on the small side (4ft 11ins) with an inside leg measurement of 25 inches, but dont mind stretching!!.
Could someone tell me what size I should be looking at?? ie: frame/wheel size, smaller frame/20inch wheel or bigger frame and smaller 16 inch wheels??
Would appreciate any help/advice.

Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## tjsc1 (31 Dec 2011)

Add to above.........
I quite like the brompton m3l


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2011)

Dahon, Brompton, Tern et al are generally one-size-fits-all. Wheel size will make a difference to ride, handling and of course folded size, but not to how it fits you, or doesn't (the exception being bigger-wheeled bikes like 26" Dahon models). Tern (new brand by most of Dahon's former design team) have suggested rider height of 4ft 8 minimum, Dahon give the same figure. Brompton don't give that info, but I can't see one not fitting you.


----------



## tjsc1 (31 Dec 2011)

Hi StuAff
Many thanks, at least I can start looking now!!
tel


----------



## Bromptonaut (1 Jan 2012)

My daughter is around five foot and rides my Brompton without trouble.


----------



## tjsc1 (1 Jan 2012)

Bromptonaut...........Thanks mate......more news like that makes me feel 'normal'
Tel


----------



## Norm (1 Jan 2012)

Bromptonaut said:


> My daughter is around five foot and rides my Brompton without trouble.


My daughter might be a tad shorter than that and also has no issues on a Brompton with M-type bars.


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Jan 2012)

Norm said:


> My daughter might be a tad shorter than that and also has no issues on a Brompton with M-type bars.


 
Mrs B also rides my L5 (m bars)while only a tad over 5 foot but very short in the leg dept.

The S-type, although originally pitched at those wanting a 'sporty' ride, is a better fit than an M for some female proportions. A participant in one of the Origami rides was singing it's praises on that basis and I've seen quite a few women riding them in C London.


----------



## Ariadne (2 Jan 2012)

Another short arse here - I ride a Brompton no problem, and I'm just under 4' 11''. Mine's an M-type and actually feels a bit sit-up-and-beg with the seat at the right height for me, but it's fine, I've ridden lots of miles on it.


----------



## StuartG (6 Jan 2012)

Its the inside leg measurement that counts!
Mine is 32" (5'9" height) and I ride comfortably on the standard Brompton seat post fully extended. Taller/longer may benefit from the optional longer seatpost.

I guess you need to have metric legs to ride a Dahon ...


----------

